

Show HN: Weekend project - Defaults Write - rawfael
http://rawfael.com/defaults/

======
cleverjake
looks very promising. some sort of rss/atom link would be great

~~~
rawfael
thanks, I will implement feeds soon. there are some bugs I need to fix now.

